

The Babbage Engine - sizzle
http://www.computerhistory.org/babbage/engines/

======
bmh100
Imagine how the computer revolution would have looked if Babbage's analytical
machine was built and worked in the late 1800s or early 1900s.

~~~
Nzen
At that time there's still only a world market for five computers. (With
apologies to Thomas Watson who is often miscredited with saying so.)

Maybe the US Civil War would be more fluid given ballistic tables on par with
WWII. Maybe the Great Depression is partly blamed on the use of a precursor to
David Li's Gaussian copula function.

I had hopes for Plan28, John Graham-Cumming's project to digitally model, then
build the Analytical engine. Unfortunately, the project has gone dark. Its
twitter feed last updated in June with a promise of investigating Babbage's
blueprints. [https://twitter.com/plan28](https://twitter.com/plan28)

